# VIENNA | Viertel Zwei Plus | Prep



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Viertel Zwei Plus*

*Expansion of the Viertel Zwei* (see second post)

Location: 2nd district, Vorgartenstraße / Ecke Trabrennstraße
Mixed use: offices, residential, microapartments, student hostel
Construction start: April 2015
Estimated Completion: 2017
Architects: Atelier Thomas Pucher, Chaix & Morel et Associés
Developer: IC Projektentwicklung GmbH
Thread @ austrian section: Viertel Zwei Plus













































http://www.viertel-zwei.at/de/​


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

> Expansion of the *Viertel Zwei* (see second post)


^^ 








































































http://www.viertel-zwei.at/de/leben


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes :cheers:


----------

